# C.C at Worthing bans RVs? (and possible closure of site)



## billym

The Caravan Club site at Worthing no longer accepts RVs although it has good access and large hardstanding pitches. Is this the way the Caravan Club are going or is it a one off for some reason we do not know about?


----------



## DavidRon

Has anyone asked them why?
It would be in all our interests to know.

David


----------



## Scotjimland

Including 5th wheelers.. 

Quote From CC site: 
Please note this is a predominantly grass pitch site and the hard standings cannot be guaranteed. 
This site cannot take bookings for R/V's or 5th wheelers. 

Unquote

I have never been to this site but if it is as you say this looks like discrimination. 

I let my membership lapse last year but if this is a future trend and policy then I certainly won't renew and I think all present members who have RVs should carefully consider before renewing.


----------



## 98452

I am a member but this pi$$es me off.

All I can say is that members with jacks should be considerate to the ground they are on and maybe put something down under the jacks to limit any damage they *MAY* do.


----------



## Scotjimland

I have emailed the club asking for an explanation, I will post when they reply ..

Here is the auto response: 

Dear james Allan,

Thank you for your query submitted to The Club through ‘Ask a Question’.

We will aim to respond to your email as soon as possible, this means any queries received from Friday afternoon until Monday 09:00 will not be responded to at the earliest, until close of business on the Monday or Tuesday morning.

Your query has been assigned the tracking ID FRSPR78. Please use this code with all further communication regarding this query.

Regards,

The Caravan Club


----------



## 98585

Thats a shame, never mind. Anyway, I'm not old enough to spend time in Worthing yet .


----------



## Scotjimland

jimjam said:


> Thats a shame, never mind. Anyway, I'm not old enough to spend time in Worthing yet .


 :lol: :lol:

Hi Jim

But it might be the thin edge of the wedge.. it infuriates me :evil:


----------



## olley

Hi Jim they are only saying they can't take bookings for RV's as they are unable to allocate a pitch at the time of booking. You can just turn up and take pot luck.

This is how the CC works you can't book a pitch only the site. How pi**ed are you going to be if you turn up and all they have is grass which they can't let you go on?

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland

olley said:


> Hi Jim they are only saying they can't take bookings for RV's as they are unable to allocate a pitch at the time of booking. You can just turn up and take pot luck.
> 
> This is how the CC works you can't book a pitch only the site. How pi**ed are you going to be if you turn up and all they have is grass which they can't let you go on?
> 
> Olley


Hi Olley

I understand your point and the CC booking policy and if it is a problem why not allow people who require a hardstanding to book it ?

For Example, Bognor CC site which I have used many times has a lot of grassy pitches but hasn't this policy.

And why 5th wheelers.. most are no bigger than many tag axel caravans.. 
sorry , but I think it smacks of discrimination ..


----------



## ralph-dot

I sent an enquiry to the CC last Saturday and got the response today Friday, so don't hold your breath.

Ralph


----------



## 98452

I visit The CC site The Covert nr Swaffham regularly and always in my advance on line booking am asked for the size of my outfit.

Plus there is a box for special requests.

I do feel a total exclusion may be coming though.

More caravans and euro motor home built than additional site places. :wink:

I.E. they dont need us :roll:


----------



## olley

Hi Jim according to the club rules you cannot book a pitch, that doesn't mean that the wardens will not use common sense, but on arrival at a site a club member is entitled to demand to use any suitable empty pitch, and according to the rules the wardens cannot refuse. So they could allocate you a pitch only for another member to demand to use it with his 10' caravan.

Olley


----------



## 98452

olley said:


> Hi Jim according to the club rules you cannot book a pitch, that doesn't that the wardens will not use common sense, but on arrival at a site a club member is entitled to demand to use any suitable empty pitch, and according to the rules the wardens cannot refuse. So they could allocate you a pitch only for another member to demand to use it with his 10' caravan.
> 
> Olley


Club rules on not though Olley there are CC sites as well as C & CC sites that wont accommodate an RV.

I would not enjoy a stay at any site where I felt I had to fight for my right to be on it.


----------



## Scotjimland

olley said:


> Hi Jim according to the club rules you cannot book a pitch, that doesn't that the wardens will not use common sense, but on arrival at a site a club member is entitled to demand to use any suitable empty pitch, and according to the rules the wardens cannot refuse. So they could allocate you a pitch only for another member to demand to use it with his 10' caravan.
> 
> Olley


OK, then make the rule apply to ALL, no bookings, end of story, but they are quite happy for the twin axels pulled by 4x4s to plough across the grass, why not include them, why single out RVs and 5th wheelers..

Hmm.. I think not, can't upset the tugger brigade can we.. :roll:


----------



## 98452

Couple of times had problems with my twin axle caravan and 4 X 4.

One of the biggest moans was tearing up the grass with twin axle vans in tighter spots.


----------



## olley

Come on Jim your not being fair, while I accept that their is some discrimination against RV's you can't honestly tell me that a caravan or 4x4 will put the sort of grooves in the grass that we will.

And the one thing that wardens love above all others is their grass.  

Olley


----------



## 98452

I a member of the CSMA and love their Whitemead Forest Park, Forest of Dean, Gloucestershire site.

4 x 4 drivers seem to take pleasure in ploughing up their pitches for no reason :roll: .

Time and time again go there and each time see ruts everywhere.

Great site though with pool, jacuzzi, sauna and so on love it there.

Takes us big uns too if pre warned :wink: 

Open to the public now to I believe :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland

olley said:


> And the one thing that wardens love above all others is their grass.
> 
> Olley


True, tis true.. but I did leave my mark on many a piece of the hallowed turf with a Landrover and tag axel ... :lol:

I think it's RVs with jacks that have caused the problems.. :wink:

God bless the green shirts :roll:


----------



## 98452

Get a twin axle van and a motor movers :roll: 

See how much damage they can do :roll: 

Not that I would know of course :wink:


----------



## Forestboy

RR said:


> I a member of the CSMA and love their Whitemead Forest Park, Forest of Dean, Gloucestershire site.
> 
> RR
> Your right
> Lovely spot I live 10 mins from there
> Ror


----------



## asprn

*Re: C.C at Worthing bans RVs*



billym said:


> The Caravan Club site at Worthing no longer accepts RVs


I don't think that's correct. They no longer accept *bookings* for RVs. A bit different.

Dougie.


----------



## MicknPat

Neither the Caravan Clubs handbook or its web site for hasn't any entry for Large Outfits at the Worthing site. :?


----------



## eddievanbitz

What size is an "RV" I think that I shall write and ask. Do they mean ANY motorhome imported from outside the EU?

So is a Winniebago view on a Merc banned? if so why? at medium European van size and weight it should be fine or is this model of Winniebago not an "RV"

Many german vans are longer than my Minnie Winnie so I assume they will be banned as well! or may be once those of us who will be banned, get a maximum lenght / weight established with the CC 8O 

Perhaps, instead we should all stand, shoulder to shoulder and email the Caravan Club and ask why are "motorhomes" being discriminated.


----------



## krull

When I went to Brighton CC site I was told take any pitch except hardstandings x,y and z because there were some RV's booked in.

Consistancy?


----------



## Scotjimland

eddievanbitz said:


> Perhaps, instead we should all stand, shoulder to shoulder and email the Caravan Club and ask why are "motorhomes" being discriminated.


Well said Eddie !

the nub of my argument.


----------



## MicknPat

eddievanbitz said:


> Perhaps, instead we should all stand, shoulder to shoulder and email the Caravan Club and ask why are "motorhomes" being discriminated.


Sorry forgot to add in my last posting that I also have e-mailed the CC.


----------



## Rapide561

*RVs*

Hi

As far as I am aware, on arrival at a Caravan Club site, you simply choose the pitch you wish to park on. So in theory, a Bedford Rascal motorhome could "bagsy" an RV sized pitch. The Camping and Caravanning Club has a policy of taking guests to the pitch - again as far as I am aware.

Furthermore, as an example, Camping and Caravan Club Boroughbridge will not allow you to book a vehicle over 26 feet on the website. Whilst I was staying there a few weeks ago, I asked the site manager about taking a tag axle Swift or similar, as clearly there were pitches long enough. I was advised to phone the site direct to book.

I have emailed the CC in respect of the "ban".

Furthermore, if I had an RV, I would probably vote with my wheels and ban the CC from my list of places to stay.

Russell


----------



## androidGB

eddievanbitz said:


> What size is an "RV" I think that I shall write and ask. Do they mean ANY motorhome imported from outside the EU?


I was thinking exactly the same thing, I could end up getting tarred with the Yankee Brush :lol: :lol:

Andrew


----------



## Snelly

Here's another spanner to throw in the works...

When I was taking part in a c&cc local rally a few months back, the organiser was telling me they have brought in a rule to stop mh's (rv's) over 30ft (*or 32ft, can't quite remember the exact quote) attending c&cc rallies. His exact words where "if anyone asks, you under 30 (*32) foot, ok?".


----------



## teamsaga

*c.c*

is it not time for c.c to accept the fact that a lot of members own m/homes and r.vs and might want to specifically book a hardstanding. during busy periods when hardstandings are in short supply, i prefer to use non c.c sites which allow me to prebook a hardstanding rather than park on the grass.


----------



## sallytrafic

You think RVs have it bad at CC sites what about us small panel vans? Pay for electric we don't need, and facilities we don't use as we are are not on site in the daytime. Treated by many CC wardens as pariahs or at the very least second class citizens. At least with an RV you are presumably getting value for money.

Assuming they let you in that is 

Regards Frank


----------



## Scotjimland

sallytrafic said:


> Treated by many CC wardens as pariahs or at the very least second class citizens.


The clue is in the title.. CARAVAN Club .. always has been, always will be, motorhomes are at best 'tolerated' .. RVs are now (I won't use the word 'ban') being 'discouraged'

My Dad has camped all his life, first under canvas then with a caravan (still does at age 84) but has refused point blank ever to join, in his words, a snotty club that banned tents... soon RVs I think!


----------



## billym

I note your comments Olley and asprn re not being able to book. I did not answer yesterday as I wanted to make sure of the facts as I understand them.

My mate who has a 38 footer and is a regular at Worthing has been told he may not use the site. His mate who I do not know has been told the same. My friend spoke to the Caravan Club area manager for Worthing yesterday who told him that 28 foot was the limit as RVs are TOO BIG< TOO UGLY< TOO HIGH and NOBODY LIKES THEM. He is adamant that a 28 foot rule will apply at Worthing. When asked about Brighton he said there were pitches there for RVs. I have no reason to believe that my mate is mistaken on this matter.

There is not an issue with access or hardstanding pitch sizes at Worthing.


----------



## Moandick

*Caravan Club Reservations*

Hi Olley and anybody else interested

You have hit the nail well and truly on the head - as I have said many times before on the ABP forum and on my own website forum, I was a Caravan Club Warden for 6 years and am well familiar with one of the basic rules of the Club - and that is that all members are equal and as such all members have an equal right to choose any pitch on any site (disabled pitches apart).

However I get 4 or 5 complaints per week on average about bad 'Warden's attitude' toward motorcaravanners (not just RV'ers) - I had one last week where a member had booked a pitch through the advance booking system and had paid for it in advance but when he turned up at Ashridge Farm the Warden wasn't going to let him on - because he was too big.

In fact she had no option because he had already booked and paid AND SHE HAD PITCHES BIG ENOUGH TO TAKE HIM! When I spoke to her she admitted that one RV had slipped through the net and she had to accommodate him - but she didn't like them, they couldn't drive their vehicles and she was not ever going to have another one on her site again!

When I spoke to Rosie Norton the Sites Co-ordinator from Caravan Club Site Operations I got the following reply:

"The subject of maximum size of outfit accepted on Club Sites is one which is questioned on a regular basis and current policy is that provided the outfit is legal on UK roads, the Club will try to accommodate it. All visitors to sites are asked, when making a booking, the size of their outfit and at this time the decision can be made as to whether a particular site can accommodate that vehicle size and weight. In the majority of cases the Club will be able to accommodate your requirements but clearly the Club needs to try to convince our motorcaravanners that the Club can truly provide the facilities you are looking for.

Conversely the Club receives many comments from caravan members saying the opposite of what I said - and that the Club favours motorhome owners against the touring caravanner. Please be assured your comments have been logged and noted."

I'm afraid I can argue till I am blue in the face but I cannot make the Club accept that if I book a 38 ft pitch in advance then the Club must do all that is possible to ensure that 38ft pitch is available on the dates that I booked it. Back to the basic's - as quoted quite vehemently by the lady Warden at Ashridge Farm - I am not allowed to reserve pitches - and I will not reserve pitches under any circumstances whatsoever - Club Rules state..............

Dick - The Big Pitch Guide
al] [/font]


----------



## MicknPat

Anybody had a reply from the Caravan Club other than the automated reply that your question is been looked into?


----------



## 97932

We booked our pitch at Milestone at Newark in April for this bank holiday When I told them that we were a 35' R.V. they said no problem they could accomadate us. When we arrived yesterday evening they were very helpful considering that it was 8 0 clock when we arrived. Site office should have been closed but they stayed there till we arrived as we were stuck in traffic and had rung to let them know that we would be late.On walking round site this morning we noticed that there was another R.V. and a Cathargo on site. Wardens here are very friendly stood chatting to Peter and myself.

Peter and Joan


----------



## 98452

wogga said:


> We booked our pitch at Milestone at Newark in April for this bank holiday When I told them that we were a 35' R.V. they said no problem they could accomadate us. When we arrived yesterday evening they were very helpful considering that it was 8 0 clock when we arrived. Site office should have been closed but they stayed there till we arrived as we were stuck in traffic and had rung to let them know that we would be late.On walking round site this morning we noticed that there was another R.V. and a Cathargo on site. Wardens here are very friendly stood chatting to Peter and myself.
> 
> Peter and Joan


Heh next time try Worthing CC as they seem to show favouritism to RV'ers :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## RAH

I love reading the interesting topics while here in Europe, but no matter how many times I read the word "warden", I can't help but think of poor John Coffey in the "Green Mile".

We say "campground host", but then with my imagination even that conjures up scenes from Aliens.


----------



## MicknPat

RAH said:


> I love reading the interesting topics while here in Europe, but no matter how many times I read the word "warden", I can't help but think of poor John Coffey in the "Green Mile".
> 
> We say "campground host", but then with my imagination even that conjures up scenes from Aliens.


The Camping and Caravanning Club several years ago dropped the term warden in favour of Site Managers.


----------



## 103356

Actually, the CC guidelines do not stand scrutiny. They state quite clearly that if your MH or Caravan is over 28' then you must get clearance in advance _because most sites only have a limited number of pitches able to take those sized vehicles_. Therefore, if you have booked a 'large pitch' then the site has an obligation to reserve that site for the period you have booked. To do otherwise would be totally unacceptable from a contractual position. I for one would certainly sue the CC club if they accepted a booking for a large pitch and then failed to provide it when I arrived on the agreed date. I have in fact booked a hardstanding pitch at Burford for a 32' RV and I expect a 32' hardstanding pitch to be free when I arrive. From a point of law, they cannot oblige large vehicles to pre-confirm bookings and then fail to deliver a suitable pitch after accepting the booking.


----------



## asprn

Chrisdy said:


> They state quite clearly that if your MH or Caravan is over 28" then ..........


 8O That's a bloody small MH - 2'4" ???


----------



## 88927

Just an observation but if the CC cannot, or do not wish to, accommodate large motorhomes including RV's then surely all we CC members with RV's must question why we pay the subscriptions. Maybe they want to remain "a club for caravan owners" and that surely is their Prerogative. It is our Prerogative to spend our money where we see fit also :lol: 
I am personally appalled by the "alleged" comments made by an official of the club. This demonstrates to me that there is in fact a grass roots disapproval of American Recreational Vehicles. This, if it is true, is tantamount to corporate racism.
I am going to email the club and request they reply to me as soon as possible regarding this issue and see what they have to say. I will also point out the comments that have been posted on this forum regarding the verbal comments of their employees and see whether they condone the attitude as a club or whether they just have a few renegade "wardens".
I will post my email to them and any response that I get.
We will not be renewing our membership of the Caravan Club if in fact this alleged attitude is condoned by the club and would advise others to consider this point when renewal comes around.
Money talks, the customer is King

Keith

Ps Just for your info, here is a copy of my email to them this evening:

I have recently been made aware that the Caravan Club (of which I am a paid up member) is refusing to take bookings from owners of American Recreational Vehicles. Can you please assure me that this is not the case?
I belong to a motorhoming forum and there have been several posts on the forum alleging statements from a warden and an area manager of your club that would indicate that the warden had no intention of ever allowing another ARV onto "Her" site and another alleged statement from and area manager that "RVs are TOO BIG< TOO UGLY< TOO HIGH and NOBODY LIKES THEM. Is this a person position or is this position held by the Caravan Club?
I would request that I am provided with written confirmation of the clubs position regarding members use of Club sites in American RV's at your earliest opportunity.
Many thanks
Keith

The auto response gave me:
Your tracking id is 4FG1EQG. Please use this code with all further communication regarding this query.
We await their reply


----------



## MicknPat

Keith,

The problem you may face is *'how many RV owners are you representing'* in your e-mail?

I took this topic to the American RV Magazine forum to inform any RV owners who are NOT members of MHF's, of this matter.

All the 21 replies to my posting bar one are MHF's members. 

Sometimes I just wonder how many RV owners are there in the UK? :?

So far this thread contains replies from 22 MHF's members, 5 own MH's the remainder RV's........how many of the 22 have written to the Caravan Club about this matter, I may be wrong but my count is *3. *

If that is the case are the CC going to be bothered by our 3 e-mails ?


----------



## 98452

I belong to both clubs CC + C & CC and you have my FULL support.

If you need details PM me :wink:


----------



## DavidRon

I was on the Devizes C&CC site in march this year and the majority of pitches were taken up by motorhomes approx 60-40.
The CC need to realize that motorhome ownership is increasing and to alienate this group is going to cost them.
The sooner they retrain some of their wardens the better, of course thats assuming they want to.

David


----------



## 88927

MicknPat said:


> Keith,
> The problem you may face is *'how many RV owners are you representing'* in your e-mail?
> 
> I took this topic to the American RV Magazine forum to inform any RV owners who are NOT members of MHF's, of this matter.
> 
> All the 21 replies to my posting bar one are MHF's members.
> 
> Sometimes I just wonder how many RV owners are there in the UK? :?
> 
> So far this thread contains replies from 22 MHF's members, 5 own MH's the remainder RV's........how many of the 22 have written to the Caravan Club about this matter, I may be wrong but my count is *3. *
> If that is the case are the CC going to be bothered by our 3 e-mails ?


Hi Mick 
To answer your question..... 1 mate.....ME
I have not made any claim to represent any group in my message.
I ain't a trades union :lol: , and whilst I am well trained in standing firm "in the trenches", this is about me and my ability to use the facilities of the club that I have paid to belong to.
I am not much worried whether they are bothered about the situation that they are causing, I just want to know from the horses mouth mate, then I can decide whether to renew MY membership. If others are of a like mind then so be it, but as has just been said above it would seem to me that the CC has been trying to alienate (subtly) motorhomers for a while now and if they feel that they need to satisfy the majority of their members by treating us like second class citizens then so be it, they will lose financially and heavily because the indications seem to be that whilst the growth in the caravan market is slight year on year, the trend towards motorhome ownership is booming.
Look what happened to the dinosaurs because they couldn't adapt.
I am awaiting my reply eagerly now and will let you all know what they say to me so that you can all make a better informed judgement.


----------



## Moandick

*RV Owners and the Caravan Club*

Hi Mick and Pat

Several answers to your question of "how many owners are there?"

At the last count by DVLA there were reputed to be 7,000 RV's in this Country.

Of those 7,000 nearly 500 are members of The Big Pitch Guide and I assure you that I have written several times to the Club at the beginning of every season, trying to find out why a new warden has banned RV's from a pitch where they have previously been welcomed, etc., etc., etc.

I do not boast of being a representative voice of all 500 members but I do have access to all of them - and am more than willing to fight any point on their behalf.

Dick - edit:link removed by moderator.


----------



## 88927

Hi Dick
Maybe all the RV owners on MHF should have a whip round and pay your annual subscription here :lol: :lol: :lol: It could be a mutually rewarding experience......

Keith

Ps What if all the RV owners who were CC members wrote to them, as individuals, maybe they would then see the level of dissatisfaction?


----------



## 88870

*Re: RV Owners and the Caravan Club*



Moandick said:


> Dick - edit:link removed by moderator.


Errr, why was the link removed? I didn't think we had issues with links here - freedom of speech an all! Dick, can you PM me the link as although I don't have an RV yet I am quite interested in following the arguments.

I haven't seen any discrimination on Ferry Meadows CC site here, in fact one of the Wardens has an RV.

I know that they do have several hard standing pitches that will accommodate large MH's and if they have one booked in they do ensure one of these pitches is available for it. On the hardstanding, these pitches are the ones with the large areas of grass behind for the overhangs. To me though, some of the corners look a little tight for a 38 footer, especially coming round out of reception, i'm not sure if they is a size limit there!! (that could be me being timid though :lol: :lol: )


----------



## DABurleigh

Leigh,

Just click on Dick's WWW button.

Dave


----------



## 95633

*Actually, the CC guidelines do not stand scrutiny.

They state quite clearly that if your MH or Caravan is over 28" then you must get clearance in advance because most sites only have a limited number of pitches able to take those sized vehicles.

Therefore, if you have booked a 'large pitch' then the site has an obligation to reserve a suitable site for the period you have booked.

To do otherwise would be totally unacceptable from a contractual position.....*

The above quote is spot on.

If, being the owner of a large vehicle, you are required to phone/email ahead to confirm a suitable pitch is available, and having paid your money, the CC then have a contractual obligation to you to ensure such a pitch is available when you arrive.

You are not asking for any special treatment - it is the CC which is treating you as a special case by their request.

I would suggest that every CC member on here provides their name and membership number and a single letter is compiled and sent to CC HQ, on behalf of all the members listed.

If you only have 3 or 4 interested, then I wouldn't bother. If you get 25+ it may be seen as a member revolt and be taken more seriously.

Paul


----------



## MicknPat

*Re: RV Owners and the Caravan Club*



Moandick said:


> Dick - edit:link removed by moderator.


Is Moderator a MHF's member or does the moderator have a name?

I would imaging that most if not ALL RV owners on MHF's know of Mo & Dicks Big Pitch Guide so why be petty and remove his link which as DAB as demonstrated can be accessed by clicking on Dicks WWW button?


----------



## 88870

DABurleigh said:


> Leigh,
> 
> Just click on Dick's WWW button.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave, doh, I should have spotted that!


----------



## 88927

Hi Mick

POWER 

Keith


----------



## peejay

> I would imaging that most if not ALL RV owners on MHF's know of Mo & Dicks Big Pitch Guide so why be petty and remove his link which as DAB as demonstrated can be accessed by clicking on Dicks WWW button?





> Hi Mick
> 
> POWER
> 
> Keith


Steady on guys and have a thought for the moderator here, they are only doing their job, the rules are clear.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-rules.html#7

pete


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

kands said:


> Hi Mick POWER Keith


Really Keith...if that were the case your post would have been removed :wink:

As for the removed link, the site policy is to remove any commercial links in posts that the person has any connection with and could personally gain from.

We allow posters to keep the WWW in the bar below the sig as DAB has pointed out 

We cannot make exceptions I'm afraid.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 98585

Motorhomersimpson said:



> We allow posters to keep the WWW in the bar below the sig as DAB has pointed out  We cannot make exceptions I'm afraid.
> 
> MHS...Rob


How come Ive had a URL in my signature for 300 odd posts then? Is this against the rules? I'd better run off and remove it then before one of the Mods notices


----------



## 98452

jimjam said:


> Motorhomersimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> We allow posters to keep the WWW in the bar below the sig as DAB has pointed out  We cannot make exceptions I'm afraid.
> 
> MHS...Rob
> 
> 
> 
> How come Ive had a URL in my signature for 300 odd posts then? Is this against the rules? I'd better run off and remove it then before one of the Mods notices
Click to expand...

Bodyguard and fear maybe? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

However I do believe Kieth remark was tongue in cheek :wink:


----------



## 88927

Hi Rob
So what about the words in peoples texts that turn a funny colour and are links to ODB? Surely that is a link to something that someone is hoping to make money from?

Keith


----------



## 88927

RR said:


> However I do believe Kieth remark was tongue in cheek :wink:


Yes sorry I forgot myself for a moment, humour, what "was" that????????????

Keith


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Keith,

Nuke has every right to advertise it's his site :wink: 

Jim,

links in posts  

This topic is far removed from what the originator intended so please could we return to the topic...

MHS...Rob


----------



## 98452

When you are a paid up member that rule can be slightly harsh :wink:

Still think the remark was *originally* in jest :wink:


----------



## 88927

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> Nuke has every right to advertise it's his site :wink:
> 
> Jim,
> 
> links in posts
> 
> This topic is far removed from what the originator intended so please could we return to the topic...
> 
> MHS...Rob


Thanks for letting us know where we stand in the dictatorship Rob :lol: I thought rules were rules mate :lol: :lol: 
I would think that it is very "on topic" as John pointed out, the CC seem to be dictating to its members about what they find acceptable on their sites, and that is where the topic is now surely?
Jeepers I fully apologise for trying to inject a little humour into a dark and dismal Sunday and upsetting you.........

Keith

Ps I think Dick has now got more advertising through the link being axed than if it had been left in place :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

> I fully apologise for trying to inject a little humour into a dark and dismal Sunday and upsetting you


Nothing to apologise for Keith, you have not upset me one bit :wink:

However as a power mad moderator  I need to do my job and get this thread back on topic :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## 98452

Hang on a minute he didn't call you MAD!!!

You did that yourself :lol: :lol: :lol: 




and i am definitely only teasing :wink:


----------



## MicknPat

> I need to do my job and get this thread back on topic MHS...Rob


Rob I agree, I see that Dick ( Moandick ) was a new poster and not yet a paid up member so may not have known the rules.

Can we get back to what may be the thin end of a wedge for RVs on CC sites please? 

Dick in his last posting believes there are 7000 RVers in the UK so how do we contact them to warn of what 'may' be happening?


----------



## olley

Hi when you book with the CC, you don't pay a deposit, you pay nothing until you arrive at the site. Whether or not you could still attempt to sue them I don't know, what I do know is I have better things to do with my life.

Olley


----------



## 88927

Well put Olley old chum (I am watching my P's and Q's now and trying to make sure I only use splendid and correct English Grammar.....)
Their are a number of people on MHF who seem to think that they can sue anyone and everyone as a first course of action to resolve any misunderstanding or disagreement.
This simply is not true and the sooner people work it out the better in my honest opinion.
I believe that if what has been reported (and I have no reason to disbelieve any of the correspondents here) turns out to have a modicum of truth then we will all be wiser for the imparted knowledge and we will know what to do when renewal time comes around.
It is no use threatening things, just act is my motto.
I hope these words have not damaged anyone or caused offence :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 103356

olley said:


> Hi when you book with the CC, you don't pay a deposit, you pay nothing until you arrive at the site. Whether or not you could still attempt to sue them I don't know, what I do know is I have better things to do with my life.
> 
> Olley


You are quite right about the deposit - however, what you do get is a booking reference. That implies acceptance of a contract to provide a pitch. And since vehicles over a specified size (varies by site) MUST pre-confirm with the site itself prior to arrival, that constitutes a contract to provide a pitch of suitable size. It is no use complaining about something that is wrong unless you are also prepared to do something about it. Otherwise it will just keep happening, both to you and to other people in the same situation. It is only if enough people take a stand and force change that it will happen. (preacher mode disengaged)


----------



## TonyHunt

Dick definately got more publicity through this thread. What a wonderful account on their life and problems and their eventual good fortune in discovering how good full timing in an RV can be. I sat up last night reading through their account of the first trip they made travelling around Ireland. We are planning a first Irish trip ourselves this year so it was very helpful to us in our planning. I shall definately be visiting his website in future, very informative & free. The only thing I didnt like reading was the cost of their fuel for the journey which at an average of 6. something to the gallon worked out at 63p a mile   I think we're certainly wiser just living in our old RV on site full time & when we want to travel, using our smaller Bessacarr which returns 23+ mpg towing our car.
I have been seriously considering not renewing our C/C membership for a while now because of stories like this and their regimentation & pickiness on their own sites. If it wasnt for the fact that their handbook is easier to follow than the C/C.C when Im looking for the small CLs & CSs I would have left long ago. I cant stand snottiness and they seem to have it in abundance a bit like the officials of the Hymer club at Stratford last year when I dared to suggest that an empty piece of grass only a few yards inside their invisible boundry pegs looked a good place to stop for the night, Id never parked at a showground before for the night so wasnt prepared for the guys attitude and vocabulary. Just a friendly word would have moved me on a little without 
putting me off owning a Hymer for life.


----------



## TonyHunt

kands said:


> Well put Olley old chum (I am watching my P's and Q's now and trying to make sure I only use splendid and correct English Grammar.....)
> Their are a number of people on MHF who seem to think that they can sue anyone and everyone as a first course of action to resolve any misunderstanding or disagreement.
> This simply is not true and the sooner people work it out the better in my honest opinion.
> I believe that if what has been reported (and I have no reason to disbelieve any of the correspondents here) turns out to have a modicum of truth then we will all be wiser for the imparted knowledge and we will know what to do when renewal time comes around.
> It is no use threatening things, just act is my motto.
> I hope these words have not damaged anyone or caused offence :lol:
> 
> Keith[/quote
> 
> Well put keith, a man after my own heart.
> You seemed to have a nice sensible down to earth attitude on life when we met you and sharon last year at the meet in derbyshire in the old quarry. We also got to meet Russell & oscar (when he peed on sharons leg :lol: ) Stewart & family also Geo & wife
> and a host of others whos names I cant remember, sorry. It was a long way to travel from the south coast but will catch up with you all again sometime when you are a bit closer.
> Sorry to ramble on folks and change the subject but the rains teeing down here and Im
> bored.


----------



## Pusser

I avoid c.c. sites. I don't understand the difference between a campsite where anyone can go and a campsite where you have to be a member other than non members cannot go there - at least that is the perception I have. And what is the difference between a cc member with a motorhome and a non cc member with a motorhome. We both pay site fees, we both have motor homes and driving licences.

Of couse it is possible I am talking out my b***side.


----------



## Moandick

*The Caravan Club*

May I put the record straight just a little, please. In no way was I trying to advertise my 'wares' in my post - Mo and I have enough work to keep us going until the next decade, without advertising in any way whatsoever, honestly. By the way, thanks to Roadrunner for his endorsement ( I will slip him the payment in a plain brown envelope, next time we meet)

The thread here was that the Caravan Club have a problem with RV's and somebody ought to try and do something about it. I was merely pointing out that somebody (me) has been trying to do something about it for the last eighteen months - and with some success, albeit limited success.

Threatening not to continue membership with the Club is just what the Club wants! We are a constant pain in the neck and so if we withdraw our membership (all 7,000 of us - compared to their estimated 1,000,000 members) and withdrawing our £250,000 membership fees - compared to their multi-million pound annual income - we are doing exactly as they would wish - and that is to say, even if they noticed we were missing!!!

Debating a point with the Caravan Club is a lot easier if your 'club' consists of 500 members and is weighted with good, hard, solid, well-proven facts.

Trying to debate a point with a 'club' made up of rumour, supposition and hearsay gives the 'club' a consistency of marshmallow and we all know how the Caravan Club love feasting on toasted marshmallow!

How about creating a sibling association to the RVDA - such as the RVOA - the RV Owners Association. We could involve every single person to do with RV's, dealers, owners, etc., etc., etc. An umbrella organization capable of looking after it's membership in respect of ANY RV problems.

I'm offering my services, as well as 500 members, (remember many of you are already my members as well as being members of the Caravan Club) and am happy to serve the RVOA in any way whatsoever.

Or simply tell me of your problems when and where they occur and let me try and deal with them on the spot - that is what my Club and my forum is all about!

By the way, I am now a fully paid-up member AND I carry a link to MHF on my site - long may it last!

Mo & Dick


----------



## Waggy

wogga said:


> We booked our pitch at Milestone at Newark in April for this bank holiday When I told them that we were a 35' R.V. they said no problem they could accomadate us. When we arrived yesterday evening they were very helpful considering that it was 8 0 clock when we arrived. Site office should have been closed but they stayed there till we arrived as we were stuck in traffic and had rung to let them know that we would be late.On walking round site this morning we noticed that there was another R.V. and a Cathargo on site. Wardens here are very friendly stood chatting to Peter and myself.
> 
> Peter and Joan


Yes Wogga, the natives are quite friendly here in Cromwell 8)

The weather is sometimes better too 

Hope you enjoyed your first trip in the RV

Graham


----------



## MicknPat

*Re: The Caravan Club*



Moandick said:


> How about creating a sibling association to the RVDA - such as the RVOA - the RV Owners Association. We could involve every single person to do with RV's, dealers, owners, etc., etc., etc. An umbrella organization capable of looking after it's membership in respect of ANY RV problems.
> 
> I'm offering my services, as well as 500 members, (remember many of you are already my members as well as being members of the Caravan Club) and am happy to serve the RVOA in any way whatsoever.
> Mo & Dick


Dick, I would be very interested in joining the RVOA but in what form would it operate......... Internet, Post & Monthly Magazine / Updates, or Both?

As I pointed out previously in this thread, I estimate that of 'the' 7000 estimated UK RVers, Internet forums such as MHF's and ARVM only cater for about two dozen hard core members, so how would you reach the remaining 6976?


----------



## 98452

_Dick, I would be very interested in joining the RVOA but in what form would it operate......... Internet, Post & Monthly Magazine / Updates, or Both?_

*SNAP*


----------



## Scotjimland

*Re: The Caravan Club*



Moandick said:


> By the way, I am now a fully paid-up member AND I carry a link to MHF on my site - long may it last!
> 
> Mo & Dick


Hi

On the RVOA , Perhaps you already have a platform.. ?

Access to your members forum is denied to non members, how about making it available to read only.. this could encourage more RVers to join. ?


----------



## 103356

kands said:


> Their are a number of people on MHF who seem to think that they can sue anyone and everyone as a first course of action to resolve any misunderstanding or disagreement.
> This simply is not true and the sooner people work it out the better in my honest opinion.
> Keith


Why is it that some people jump to the conclusion that the very mention of the word 'sue' automatically implies that this is the FIRST course of action? It is, and always should be, the LAST course of action when all reasonable discussion and attempts to reach a satisfactory conclusion have failed. If discussing the issue and agreeing a solution works, then it doesn't even enter the equation. However, if you are met with total intransigence and non-cooperation from a site warden who has accepted a booking and then refuses to provide a suitable pitch, then sometimes just the threat of legal action may change their viewpoint. It should never ever be used as an empty threat, and you need to be absolutely certain of your ground before taking that route. Nevertheless, it is and should remain, the final option if all else fails and you want to correct an injustice or overturn unacceptable discrimination. If a business knows it is in the wrong, but just hopes you'll go away if they stonewall long enough, then sometimes the threat of a financial penalty is needed before they will alter their perspective.


----------



## mauramac

What about the C & CC - the good old (105 yrs old) Friendly Club....is that any better than the CC for allowing RV's onto its sites?

I have no experience at all in this - just wondered.

I did join the CC when we purchased our Pollensa last July and received the club handbook. On the first page it states

"Dear Member, The first thing to remember about the Caravan Club is that it is *your* Club".

So if you are a member and its Your Club, how can they then bar you 8O

Maura in wet and soggy Kent


----------



## olley

Chrisdy said:


> Why is it that some people jump to the conclusion that the very mention of the word 'sue' automatically implies that this is the FIRST course of action? .


Hi chris, you roll up he hasn't got a pitch, no amount of arguing will change that so you sue, to me thats your first and only course of action.

Imagine your the warden, guy with an rv books, you allocate a pitch, another guys rolls up and demands that pitch, according to the club rules you have to give it to him. Its not the wardens fault its the booking system.

Would I be annoyed YES, would I take it out on the warden NO, would I sue NO. Spend a day or two of my time for £15-20 you must be joking. Its an RV I can stop anywhere, there's plenty of other sites who will be glad of my custom.

Olley


----------



## 103356

olley said:


> Chrisdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that some people jump to the conclusion that the very mention of the word 'sue' automatically implies that this is the FIRST course of action? .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi chris, you roll up he hasn't got a pitch, no amount of arguing will change that so you sue, to me thats your first and only course of action.
> 
> Imagine your the warden, guy with an rv books, you allocate a pitch, another guys rolls up and demands that pitch, according to the club rules you have to give it to him. Its not the wardens fault its the booking system.
> 
> Would I be annoyed YES, would I take it out on the warden NO, would I sue NO. Spend a day or two of my time for £15-20 you must be joking. Its an RV I can stop anywhere, there's plenty of other sites who will be glad of my custom.
> 
> Olley
Click to expand...

Olley, I fully understand that point of view, and I also agree many people may not consider it worthy of further action. However, if everyone does that then it will never get changed. Yes, the warden may argue they are not allowed to pre-book pitches, but that is a direct contradiction with the requirement for vehicles over the minimum size TO pre-book. If the CC rules are ambiguous or, in this case, downright contradictory, then someone, at some point, has to stand up and get the rules changed. I agree it's a pain, but I just happen to have a real bee in my bonnet about jobsworths who try to hide behind unacceptable interpretations of 'the rule book'. I am sure it is not going to happen when I roll up at Burford, but if it did, then I'm afraid I will take on the Caravan Club to get the rules clarified and corrected. To that end, I think Dick's idea of an organised and coherent pressure group is an excellent idea. Just remember, if someone were to successfully sue the CC, even in the Small Claims Court, and won, that would force the CC to alter its rules to take account of the ruling.


----------



## Moandick

*The RVOA - Pandora's Box!*

Oh Dear, what have we done in suggesting a pressure group!

I would dearly love to be able to produce the BPG and know that the information that it contained was accurate 365 days of the year - but every week I get complaints from my members about this site or that site (NOT always Caravan Club Sites but nearly always!). 
For that reason I am trying to steer the BPG away from the Caravan Club Sites towards private sites - they need us and are happy to accommodate us, whereas the Caravan Club does not need us and in most instances does not want us. 
In most cases the problem lies in new wardens not knowing their new sites, in some cases it is the area managers deciding that the situation has changed and altering the maximum vehicle acceptable limits because in their opinion big vehicles could not do this or that - even though the largest vehicle the manager has ever driven is a Ford KA.
Have I already got a platform - yes, I suppose I have, I want to know that if I book a pitch on a CC Site - it is there for me when I arive at the site. That is not only beneficial to me but, of course, also to my BPG.
I am in total accordance with Chris D's viewpoint and would support him to the full if something went wrong with his plans - in exactly the same way that I support anybody else if they take the time to contact me with a problem (members or not - just so long as they are RV'ers).

Jim suggested that I opened my 'Members-only' section so that everybody could get access to my forum - OK I don't mind doing that just so long as I don't get into trouble with the data protection act etc., etc., etc.

For anybody who cares to visit my forum: I will open it to non-members for the next month to see what happens but if I fall foul of the Authorities I will close it again immediately.

Click into the members area username: AA888

Password: bu54mpy

If you like what you see - let's take it from there as to the RVOA. I would welcome input from anybody as to how the RVOA could be formed and run - especially run by whom?

Dick


----------



## olley

Hi chris you know what that change would be don't you :roll: No Rv's can book a site.  

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland

*Re: The RVOA - Pandora's Box!*



Moandick said:


> Jim suggested that I opened my 'Members-only' section so that everybody could get access to my forum -
> Click into the members area username: AA888
> 
> Password: bu54mpy


Much obliged Dick .. I'm off for a look..

Cheers

Jim


----------



## 103356

olley said:


> Hi chris you know what that change would be don't you :roll: No Rv's can book a site.
> 
> Olley


That's always a possibility, but at least we would know where we stood and could cancel our membership accordingly. As Dick has pointed out, there are other sites who welcome our business. However, caravans are also getting larger, and some of the twin axle vans are now exceeding the 'pre-book' size limitations on some CC sites. Same with the new tag-axle Euro MHs. They can't have one rule for caravans & Euro MHs and a different one for RVs.


----------



## 88927

kands said:


> Just for your info, here is a copy of my email to them this evening:
> 
> I have recently been made aware that the Caravan Club (of which I am a paid up member) is refusing to take bookings from owners of American Recreational Vehicles. Can you please assure me that this is not the case?
> I belong to a motorhoming forum and there have been several posts on the forum alleging statements from a warden and an area manager of your club that would indicate that the warden had no intention of ever allowing another ARV onto "Her" site and another alleged statement from and area manager that "RVs are TOO BIG< TOO UGLY< TOO HIGH and NOBODY LIKES THEM. Is this a person position or is this position held by the Caravan Club?
> I would request that I am provided with written confirmation of the clubs position regarding members use of Club sites in American RV's at your earliest opportunity.
> Many thanks
> Keith
> 
> The auto response gave me:
> Your tracking id is 4FG1EQG. Please use this code with all further communication regarding this query.
> We await their reply


Hi guys
I got a response to me email to the CC and I have pasted it below:

We, as a Club, do acknowledge that the issue of large motorhomes/RV's is becoming a problem on sites. The Club Sites Directory identifies those sites which cannot take large motorhomes/RV's for the benefit of members. Owners of RV's are, therefore, requested to check that the site has a suitable pitch to accommodate them before making a booking.

I do hope this helps to clarify the situation for you and, if I can be of any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Of course this answer did not address my concerns at all so I have replied back saying:

Good afternoon (name removed) and many thanks for your reply to my enquiry. I do understand the issues that you have indicated regarding prebooking to ensure that a suitably sized pitch is available on a particular site however several people have commented that as the clubs policy is that pitches cannot be reserved it is impossible to actually ensure that the pitch that was available when you called (in one case only an hour before arrival) is not taken by another member upon ones arrival. It has been our, and many of our friends experience, that the site has not had suitable pitches to accommodate a large RV (ours is only 30 feet long) because a member with a small caravan has arrived and pitched onto the pitch that the wardens had indicated was available for us. I am in no way complaining about the wardens here, it is just very frustrating when you are asked to call and get assurance about suitable pitches and then turn up to find a small caravan parked on the biggest pitch on the site, making it difficult for us to park and in some cases preventing RV owners to park at all, when there are plenty of pitches suitable for a small caravan. I have heard a story about one RV owning member who was forced to stay on the Late Arrivals area due to a previously confirmed suitable pitch having been taken by someone else and also had to pay the same fees for a very reduced site provision. I would like to know what the clubs position is on these particular subjects?
Secondly in my original message I had indicated the stories that are circulating about the attitude of Club Staff (wardens and area managers) with regard to American RV's. It has been reported that in one instance a warden had "begrudgingly" allowed an RV onto site (prebooked and phone call to check availability and suitability as requested) and allegedly then said "that is the last one of those I will allow onto my site" (precis of comments made), and another report of an area manager of the club that has indicated he thinks American RV's are "too big, too ugly and no-one likes them". This was taken, in the context of the discussion, as a statement that he did not want RV's on the sites under his jurisdiction. As a manager of the club his words were both powerful and provocative and have left a lot of bad feeling.
Many people who now own American RV's have come through the ranks of caravan ownership and have been camping for many years and now feel let down by the club that they have actively supported over many years.
I would appreciate any comments that you can provide please, that would indicate the Caravan Clubs position on these issues. We, and many of our RV owning friends, find the alleged attitude of the staff as indicated above, totally intolerable because we pay the same membership and the same site fees as our caravanning colleagues but find ourselves disadvantaged because of the vehicles we choose to drive. Many RV's are in fact smaller than a car/caravan combination and certainly take up less pitch space than a caravan with huge awning and a car parked alongside, our concern is mainly of the length of the pitch being sufficient.
I am hoping that you are able to reply to me with the information as requested above and I would ask if someone within the club could also assess the attitude that is held towards RV owners and their vehicles, from the site wardens and area managers. I know that we, as a group, do not make up a majority of the membership of the caravan club but it would be desirable to know that we felt inclusion as opposed to the current feeling of exclusion.
I look forward to your reply at your earliest convenience.

I will inform you of the next reply.

Keith


----------



## 98452

Great letter Keith :wink: 

If youn need my details as a back up you may have them.

My letter would have been full of **** **** ****** yours soberly :roll:

No but seriously that's a great letter mate :wink:


----------



## johng1974

I think the CC headquaters are in my town..

I may stand outside with a placard 

and a hobby parked up for shelter

:twisted: 

John


----------



## mauramac

I agree - a great letter, very clear, concise and to the point.

Have you thought about sending it the the Caravan Channel and to some of the Magazines for comment. I'm sure it would raise the level of awareness and perhaps the CC wouldn't keep fobbing RV owners off if a certain amount of publicity was raised.

Just a thought.


Maura


----------



## zaskar

kands said:


> kands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for your info, here is a copy of my email to them this evening:
> Keith
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Kieth, absolutley spot on.
Click to expand...


----------



## MicknPat

Keith spot on with that letter =D> =D> you have my full support.


----------



## 88927

Thank you all for your kind words.....
I am just trying to establish what the Caravan Club's position is regarding large motorhomes in general and American RV's specifically. I am taking the tack of requesting this information as a paid up member and not trying to put any pressure on them for a particular answer. I may "lean" more heavily depending upon the answer that I receive.
I have had a quick response from the CC to my last email to inform me that my enquiry had been passed on to a Mr Richard Burton, Head of Operations, so I am hopeful of a definitive response in the very near future. As you can see it is not difficult to reach into an organisation and contact the people with authority, you just need to go about it the right way :lol: 
I used to have a knack of writing letters when I was employed as a senior manager, especially to awkward customers, and I always achieved what I set out to achieve :lol: If anyone is interested then just ask me when you see me and I can give you a giggle, there are too many to bore you all with here.
Anyway we shall see what Mr Burton has to say and I will post back.

Keith


----------



## 98452

Well done Keith you've got the job :wink:


----------



## Hampshireman

You big boys out of my league but reading generally waiting for dinner to be cooked. Can someone please explain what a 5th Wheel is. I've heard of a 5 door car but..........?


----------



## 88927

Thanks John but I shall decline your generous offer on the basis that you can't afford me mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hampshireman, a 5th Wheel is basically a caravan that attaches to a 5th wheel device on the bed of a pickup truck instead of a tow ball. A 5th wheel is what is used by artic lorries in the UK to connect the tractor and trailor together, and I am sure that you have seen these, so just imagine a scaled down version in the bed of a pickup.

Keith

Ps Have a look Here for more info.


----------



## artona

Hi Hampshireman


We are going a bit off topic here but a fifth wheeler is an american caravan. They are really superb and often very spacious. Generally they are towed behind a lorry or large truck


stew


----------



## MicknPat

Hampshireman said:


> You big boys out of my league but reading generally waiting for dinner to be cooked. Can someone please explain what a 5th Wheel is. I've heard of a 5 door car but..........?


This is one Hampshireman:


----------



## 103356

Keith, just seen your letter, and I congratulate you on its clarity and civility, both pre-requisites for getting a reasoned answer. Having just purchased a 32' RV to replace my caravan I will be particularly interested in the Caravan Club's response.


----------



## MicknPat

I sent MY e-mail regarding this topic to the CC on 25th May and received an automated acknowledgment the same date.

*I have yet to receive MY reply*


----------



## 88927

Thanks Chris....
Mick I did say earlier that I used to have a reputation for my letter writing and for getting what I set out to get :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I have considered doing it professionally, maybe I should become a consultant scribe :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 97993

You Put too Many ****** in it mate you should take a leaf outa Keiths book :lol: :lol: :lol: k


----------



## Scotjimland

Here is my reply from the CC , for what it's worth :roll: 

Quote:
Thank you for your email regarding RV’s and 5th wheelers and I was sorry to read you felt discriminated against.

It is quite normal and unexceptional for wardens to allocate pitches, particularly in the winter months or when the weather has been poor when grass pitches can lie wet. As most, if not all, motorvans are front wheel drive, they can, quite literally, get stuck on level but wet grass because of the weight distribution on each axle. Therefore, wardens will allocate hardstandings for them. 

With regard to Northbrook Farm, as the site only has one large pitch, therefore cannot guarantee this will be available. The main problem is that outfits over 25ft overhang the grass. I have spoken to the Regional Manager regarding this and his plan is to increase the size of 4 of these pitches in the autumn to accommodate RV’s and larger outfits.

I hope you renew your membership and continue caravanning with the Club in the future.

Kind regards

Rosie Norton

Sites Co-ordinator

Site Operations

Unquote:


----------



## zaskar

ScotJimland said:


> ................ The main problem is that outfits over 25ft overhang the grass. .


OFGS!!!!!! 8O Why the heck is this considered a problem. It OVERHANGES the grass, it DOESN'T touch it, drag it, churn it or anything else.

Sometimes I wanna shake these people, I really do! 8O 8O 8O

If the overhang makes the back end too close to the pitch behind, that's one thing, other than that, for crying out loud get real!

Sorry chaps!  this arguments stuck in my gullet for 7 years now! 

edit = ps.

Jim, have you got an E-mail addy for the somewhat mis-guided Ms Norton please? I'd like to thrash this one out with her and gently point out the error of her ways! I've done a "google" but all it comes up with is her name on the CC hierachy tree.
Ta.


----------



## 88927

Hi Jim
That seems to be a contradiction then eh???
On the one hand "It is quite normal and unexceptional for wardens to allocate pitches," and then on the other "With regard to Northbrook Farm, as the site only has one large pitch, therefore cannot guarantee this will be available. " If that site has only one large pitch, why can it not be allocated and reserved? At least if it was then you would know that they couldn't accept a booking from another large vehicle and it would indeed be there when you arrived.
Curiouser and curiouser :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## billym

I am still awaiting a reply to my e mail. But what a load of rubbish. Overhang the grass ? Not like a car parked on it then or maybe an awning or a tent. They have lost the plot.


----------



## autostratus

billym said:


> Overhang the grass ? Not like a car parked on it then or maybe an awning or a tent.


I suppose it might upset their routine if it stopped them mowing it and could mean there's an unmown patch when you move off.


----------



## MicknPat

Of course a grassed area killed off by an awning ground sheet looks far more attractive than an area not cut due to an overhanging vehicle????


----------



## Hampshireman

Ah! Ok got it. Thanks a lot. Ugly beasts aren't they!!!!







Just joking


----------



## MicknPat

Just received my Caravan Club reply:


> Dear xxxxxx
> 
> Thank you for your email concerning RV's on Club Sites.
> 
> On a number of sites where the pitching is what I would call 'tight' or the access to the site is poor, very large outfits cannot be accommodated; see page 251 of the current Sites Directory and Handbook. There is also a problem on those sites with very few hardstanding pitches in that if the weather has been poor and grass pitches lay wet. As most motorvans/RV's can get stuck because of the wet grass, therefore, Wardens will allocate hardstanding pitches for them.
> 
> With regard to Northbrook Farm, as the site only has one large pitch the Wardens cannot guarantee this will be available. The main problem is that outfits over 25ft overhang the grass. I have spoken to the Regional Manager regarding this and his plan is to increase the size of 4 of these pitches in the autumn to accommodate RV's and larger outfits.
> 
> I hope the above goes some way to answering your question and you are able to continue to enjoy caravanning with The Club in the future.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Rosie Norton
> 
> Sites Co-ordinator
> 
> Site Operations


 Hampshireman. Yes really ugly:


----------



## sailor

I do not have an RV, but do have a 7m motorhome and I am a member of the CC, so have had some interest in this thread.

First, the talk of "suing" the CC is ridiculous. What are you suing them for? In English law for a contract to exist there has to be a number of things, including "consideration" - ie payment. As there is no booking fee and no deposit there is no consideration and hence no contract. So whilst not honouring bookings would be pretty bad practice there's not a lot you can do other than leave the club if you do not like it.

Second, I have nothing against american RV's provided that there is enough space. Sometimes there isn't. It seems to me that the CC is doing no more than policing RV's, because of their huge size, according to available space and firm ground. 

I see nothing at all wrong with that, in fact I would encourage it in the interests of most CC members. 

I have personally seen no evidence at all of discrimination against motorhomes. As a former caravanner, and more recently a motorhomer, I cannot say I have seen any difference at all in the attitude of wardens.

Regards


----------



## billym

This is the reply I got. It really does not answer any questions, other than that they accept RVs and large motorvans are a problem. When booking a site, check that the site has a suitable pitch...does that mean I can book a pitch ? No I guess , or maybe , depending on .........


The Club do acknowledge that the issue of large motorvans/RV's is becoming a
problem on sites. The Club Sites Directory identifies those sites which cannot
take large motorvans/RV's for the benefit of members. There is a problem on
those sites with few hardstanding pitches in that if the weather has been poor
and grass pitches are wet. As motorvans/RV's can get stuck because of the wet
grass, therefore wardens will allocate hardstanding pitches for them.

For its part, The Club recognises the need to provide more facilities for its
motor caravanning members. It is no accident that over £1m has been spent on
hardstandings with the specific aim of providing more pitches for
motorvans/RV's.

I would suggest on booking a site to check that the site has a suitable pitch to
accommodate you before making a booking. 

I do hope this helps to clarify the situation for you and, if I can be of any
further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Kind Regards
Rosie Norton


----------



## bigfoot

Take the following in a lighthearted manner please.
The CC intimate and increased proliferation of RVs. If you look at the increase in members here now owning them that may be some kind of straw poll indicator.
Do these owners have large families? if not is it the modern version of a sports car bought by middle-aged men?!!
I am only jealous SWMBO won't let me have one, even though I have my HGV.


----------



## zaskar

billym said:


> This is the reply I gotRosie Norton


........and it STILL doesn't fully answer the flippin question! 8O :evil:

RVers DO NOT expect to be able to go on EVERY site

We DO NOT expect to be allowed on wet grass

What we DO expect is for the club to show a little bit of common sense.
If an RVer takes the trouble (for EVERYBODIES benefit) to ring ahead and book a hardstanding BECAUSE OF THE SIZE OF THE VEHICLE, then we should be allowed to do so. It's shear common sense, nothing more, nothing less.
If the site is simply not capable of handling RV's, fair enough, that's a differnt matter all together, what IS anoying and IS unfair is when a warden off his own back either
a/ will not allow booking when space/size IS available
or
b/ allows an RV to book and then gives the pitch to someone who calls on spec.
RVers DO NOT expect preferential treatment, we would not expect somebody to vacate a pitch just cos we turn up, but when we book ahead and save everybody the hassle of wondering what to do with a 30+ foot monster, we should be able to expect that the pitch remains available.
Wardens should also be bought up to speed on the fact that it DOES NOT MATTER if the rear end overhangs the grass providing the flora and pitching space is not compromised.

I say again, this is NOT preferential treatment, it's simple common sense and it seems to me that we're getting 2 different stories.
The Club is saying you CAN book ahead under the circumstances (size) and the wardens are saying they're not allowed to do so cos of club rules.
It's about time they all started singing from the same hymn sheet!


----------



## billym

Bigfoot.

In a similar vein I do not think it is anymore a question of " mine is bigger than yours, " but more a question of " mine is faster than yours " referring to internet up and download speeds of course


----------



## 103356

sailor said:


> I do not have an RV, but do have a 7m motorhome and I am a member of the CC, so have had some interest in this thread.
> 
> First, the talk of "suing" the CC is ridiculous. What are you suing them for? In English law for a contract to exist there has to be a number of things, including "consideration" - ie payment. As there is no booking fee and no deposit there is no consideration and hence no contract. So whilst not honouring bookings would be pretty bad practice there's not a lot you can do other than leave the club if you do not like it.
> 
> Second, I have nothing against american RV's provided that there is enough space. Sometimes there isn't. It seems to me that the CC is doing no more than policing RV's, because of their huge size, according to available space and firm ground.
> 
> I see nothing at all wrong with that, in fact I would encourage it in the interests of most CC members.
> 
> I have personally seen no evidence at all of discrimination against motorhomes. As a former caravanner, and more recently a motorhomer, I cannot say I have seen any difference at all in the attitude of wardens.
> 
> Regards


I'm afraid most of your post misses the whole point of this thread. That is, the CC are quite within their rights to say they cannot take RVs (or any caravan or MH) above a certain length, and make it clear where that is the case. What they cannot do is to insist vehicles above a certain size pre-book, accept a booking to provide one of a limited number of pitches on which the booked vehicle will fit AND THEN FAIL TO PROVIDE THEM.....!! And yes, you CAN sue for inconvenience and costs if a commercial organisation promises something which they then fail to supply after you have travelled to take advantage of that 'contract' to supply the service. If you are out of pocket as a result of their failure to honour the agreement then you can attempt to obtain a refund of those costs. Money does NOT have to have changed hands first. We are talking Small Claims Court here, not the Crown Court!! It's not the amount, it's called "making a point".


----------



## 103356

zaskar said:


> The Club is saying you CAN book ahead under the circumstances (size) and the wardens are saying they're not allowed to do so cos of club rules.
> It's about time they all started singing from the same hymn sheet!


I agree entirely. However, I think the wording of their statement regarding large vehicles is more than just 'You CAN book ahead...' The wording actually states that if you have a 'large' outfit then you *should* ring ahead to get confirmation from the site itself. The actual wording is as follows:

"If your outfit is over a specified warning size, and the site can only accept limited numbers of large outfits, we will confirm your booking, however, you are advised to contact the site direct for further confirmation and reconfirm before you set out for the site in case of any problems.
*If you do not tell us about an oversized outfit or do not discuss your outfit with the wardens on site in advance of arrival, The Caravan Club cannot be held responsible if your outfit cannot be accommodated at your chosen site.* The term 'Large outfit' refers to a caravan or motor caravan over 28ft / 8.5m in length."

The implication of that wording is that if you do ring ahead and get confirmation before setting out then the Club can be held responsible to provide the promised pitch. Interesting to see if they accept that interpretation though.


----------



## Hampshireman

Thanks Mick and Pat, but I don't need to see the interior of your "apartment" in little old Stafford, cute as it is.


----------



## 88927

Hampshireman said:


> Thanks Mick and Pat, but I don't need to see the interior of your "apartment" in little old Stafford, cute as it is.


Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keith


----------



## 98452

Mick

I would be scared to use it 8O 

F A B :wink: 


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MicknPat

Those pictures were of a genuine 5th Wheel trailer from Fleetwood.....honest


----------



## Hampshireman

Yeah yeah yeah, you wish!


----------



## Moandick

*Fleetwood Revolutions and 5th Wheelers*

I'm not sure that "Fleetwood" and "honest" go together in the same sentence - far too expensive to be honest! _(touch of the green-eyed monster creeping in here)_

Certainly way out of my pocket money range, anyway.


----------



## MicknPat

Hampshireman said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, you wish!


Hampshireman, If you doubt my honesty  just right mouse click over any of those photos to see the link address.


----------



## 101193

kands said:


> Hampshireman, a 5th Wheel is basically a caravan that attaches to a 5th wheel device on the bed of a pickup truck instead of a tow ball. A 5th wheel is what is used by artic lorries in the UK to connect the tractor and trailor together, and I am sure that you have seen these, so just imagine a scaled down version in the bed of a pickup.
> 
> Keith
> 
> Ps Have a look Here for more info.


Keith's text is good but the link is misleading. The "fifth-wheel" hitch shown in the link is actually a goose-neck ball hitch. This is used on horse boxes and similar, but you will rarely if ever see one used on a fifth-wheel in the States (otherwise they would be called goose-balls and not fifth-wheels  ).
.


----------



## Hampshireman

Only kidding mate. Looks comfy to say the least.


----------



## sallytrafic

Hampshireman said:


> Only kidding mate. Looks comfy to say the least.


I actually thought it looked like a rather bad set for a 70's sitcom or perhaps 'Murder She Wrote' still no accounting for taste. 

Regards Frank


----------



## 98452

sallytrafic said:


> Hampshireman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only kidding mate. Looks comfy to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually thought it looked like a rather bad set for a 70's sitcom or perhaps 'Murder She Wrote' still no accounting for taste.
> 
> Regards Frank
Click to expand...

Depend on what level of comfort you like :wink:


----------



## 95633

Crisby

Did you have to change the brakes for use in the UK ?

5'ers have electric brakes dont they? - I was told they are illegal over here but wasn't sure.

Im tempted to go down that route with our next purchase.

Paul


----------



## 101193

UK-RV said:


> Did you have to change the brakes for use in the UK? 5'ers have electric brakes dont they? - I was told they are illegal over here but wasn't sure.


I did a lot of research about brakes and and personally concluded that electric brakes ARE illegal. However, many companies (Dutch, German, as well as British) state that they are legal, so I'm probably wrong.

Interestingly the 5er company in Wales referred to earlier in this thread uses air brakes. I doubt they would have gone to those lengths if electric brakes were entirely legal.


----------



## 101193

UK-RV said:


> Im tempted to go down that route with our next purchase.


I thought you had just got your Fleetwood!!??!!

I was following your story in another thread and it just ended at the exciting part, around March. Where can I read the final nail-biting instalment? It obviously all worked out OK in the end, but I'd like to know the full story....

*Chris*


----------



## 101193

Deleted misleading info.


----------



## 88927

Hi chris
Without wishing to go further "off topic" than this thread appears to be going already, I posted a link to a UK type 5th wheel because we are in the UK and it kinda made sense to show a British version, I did however refer in my text to the set up used on European lorries as a verbal description so that a reasonable mental image could be achieved.
We looked at several 5th wheel units at the Stratford Show this past weekend and being US imports they were indeed as per your picture and very nice they are too....
Getting us back on topic :lol: I have nothing to report on the reply from the CC front I am afraid. I shall be eagerly awaiting the arrival of this information so that I can post it here.........
HTH

Keith


----------



## 101193

Keith - as I already said what you wrote is spot on. And your point about showing what is available in the UK is well taken. I just didn't want anyone to confuse a a goose-neck with a fifth-wheel. A goose-neck isn't a type of fifth-wheel, it's something completely different.

Best regards.


----------



## 88927

Understood Chris, good point and well done mate :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 88927

Unfortunately guys I have no reply to post from the CC, and I have just sent this:

Good evening Chris
It has been a couple of weeks since I last sent my message to you and you informed me that it was being passed upwards within your organisation. I would like to know when I can expect a reply please, as would several thousand members of a motorhoming website to which I belong, as they are also interested in the policies and actual service provision and delivery of the Caravan Club, following much discussion regarding less that acceptable behaviour by Club staff with regard to the siting of American RV members on Caravan Club sites after they have followed the booking rules and advice given by the Club.
I would appreciate a response form the Club at its earliest convenience please.
Kind regards


I do hope that they are not under the misapprehension that we will forget about this issue....... As and when I finally get a reply I will post it here. I do seriously hope that the management team have not forgotten whos club it is :roll: :roll: 

Keith


----------



## 98452

Nice one Kieth :wink:


----------



## olley

kands said:


> I do seriously hope that the management team have not forgotten whos club it is :roll: :roll:
> 
> Keith


They haven't forgotten keith..........its theirs, and we should know our place. :x

Olley


----------



## Moandick

Oh Dear, Keith - you have asked the Caravan Club to answer a 'comment' but the problem is that they will now have to make a decision as to who is going to answer your 'comment' - and then it will have to go in front of the Board - all in all, much too difficult and no one to blame at the end if it all hits the fan!
Don't hold your breath waiting for the reply!

Dick


----------



## 88927

Guess you are right Olley but I live in hope :lol: :lol: 
Dick, as an ex submariner I am used to holding my breath for long periods unless escaping from a boat, then we are taught to "blow like hell" :lol: :lol: 
We shall see..................................................

Keith


----------



## 88927

Hmmmmmm How well you know the Caravan Club Dick :lol: (Love the avatar mate :lol: )
I have just sent another message to the club, I hope they are not mistakenly thinking I will forget, I never forget!!!!!!!
Here is a cut and paste of my email:

Good morning Chris
Another week has passed without any further communication from the Caravan Club regarding my questions and concerns about members using the clubs sites with American RVs and other large vehicles.
Can you please let me know if Mr Richard Burton, Head of Site Operations is to busy to answer me and if so can you please provide another name who I may contact in order to get a response. I do find it somewhat disconcerting that the Head of Site Operations cannot find the time to provide the information that I have requested and I am beginning to feel that the club disregards the concerns of its membership. I would like a response please, at your earliest convenience, so that I can inform the membership of the motorhome website that I belong to, which has nearly 17,000 members, who are also interested to find out what the clubs response is to the questions that I have asked.
I look for ward to the clubs reply.

Regards

Sorry guys, but I had to include the membership total from MHF to give a little weight to my message, doubt that they will care though :roll: 
Still holding my breath :roll: :roll: 

Keith


----------



## Moandick

*My Avatar*

Hi Keith

Slightly off topic but thanks for the kind words on my new avatar.

It is our rag-doll pussy cat called 'Fred'. Still a kitten, he purrs very quietly but bites like an adult lion!

Dick


----------



## olley

Hi keith in this months ARVE mag apart from itchyfeet :lol: their is an article on the CC annual get together. 5500 m/h caravans attended and 65 RV's if that percentage is reflected across the membership, that's just over 1% of CC members own an RV. 

Speaking from a business point of view if you can satisfy 98% of your members your doing well. So while I admire your efforts, being a dyed in the wool apathetic sceptic I think your doomed to disappointment. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## JockandRita

kands said:


> Sorry guys, but I had to include the membership total from MHF to give a little weight to my message, doubt that they will care though :roll:
> Still holding my breath :roll: :roll:
> 
> Keith


Hi keith,

RV, or not, we are very keen to know of their stance on the matter.

I wonder if you would get a response, if you printed out your email, signed it and sent it by recorded delivery? 8O Maybe not, eh? 

TBH, it's only the CL network that stops us from cancelling our membership. Having been members for over eighteen years, it's not until we became MH'ers, that we have noticed their bias is mainly towards caravanners.

Jock


----------



## Moandick

*Pembrey Country Park Caravan Club Site*

Another Caravan Club Site Warden has decided that a Caravan Club Site that has advertised as being open to 40ft RV's is now only available for 35ft RV's. 
When I phoned to ask why the lady told me that she thought a 35ft RV could get through the roads leading to the site but in her opinion a 40ft simply couldn't get there.
Needless to say she has never driven an RV and couldn't tell the difference between a pusher or a puller - and she didn't care about the fact that the Caravan Club HQ advertises the site as being open to a 40ft RV - she works there and could tell me straight, you will not get a 40ft RV here.
Once again I have taken the matter up with Club HQ but be aware that we have another problem - with the Caravan Club - again.... again...... again....

I don't have any photo's of an RV on this site so if any MHF members have been to Pembrey with an RV, especially an RV larger than 35ft, could they let me know the details - it will help my case considerably, even more so if you have a photo of yourself on site.

Dick from the Big Pitch Guide


----------



## Spacerunner

Maybe its their way of telling you that American RV's are best suited to......America.

Ducks for cover!! :wink:


----------



## Moandick

*Duck for Cover*

Just make sure you don't bang your head as you duck into your dink toy!

Remember I drive a full Yorkie Bar, not a half a baked bean can!

Exit stage-left rapidly! :lol:

Dick


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi there, 

I have been following this topic with interest, we are the owners of a British built fifth wheeler which is only 24 feet long, (and yes it does have air brakes), I have made a decision that if I do have to book a site I will just tell them I have a 24 foot caravan and a 4 x 4, if they refuse to let us on when we arrive then surely that is discrimination just because it is something different, nothing to do with size, the only other excuse they could have is that the fifth wheel is much heavier than a caravan, this has happened to us once when the female warden said, and I quote, "You are not pitching that thing on our grass" what a pleasant lady!!!!!!!!!!!! 

cavaqueen


----------



## Moandick

*The Caravan Club*

Oh, Cavaqueen - we have a bookful of stories similar to yours which is exactly why we are very gradually eliminating them from the Big Pitch Guide. It may take us another year to do so but as soon as we have I shall be another one to give up my membership - and the sooner the better! :evil: :evil:

Dick from the BPG


----------



## eupho

*The caravan Club*

I have just received a mailshot brochure from tha Caravan Club informing me that their Mayday Insurance now covers Motorhomes "Whatever Size or Weight they are".
Shown on the front cover is a photograph of an RV. A Winnebago Sightseer identical to my own on site.
Perhaps someone on high has decided they do not want to loose us as members after all.


----------



## billym

Perhaps ?

Welcoming your insurance money is one thing...........

Welcoming you on site is another.............

( some Caravan Club sites excluded ! )


----------



## GOVER

As I understand the situation CC site wardens can be quite autonomous and the CC cannot help. The current warden of this site also refuses larger German MHs.

Perhaps a vote in no confidence in his Wardenship would be in order?

Gover


----------



## Glen432

HI

I work for the CC at Bognor Regis and while i don't won't to comment on Ian's (warden at worthing) decision, the site road around the site is very narrow. I took down two signs when i drove my German motorhome around the site. Anyway i digress, we have three designated RV pitches on this site and in three months since opening we have had only about five RV's in all that time. These pitches are left vacant just in case we have RV offroaders and are losing the club money when empty, so the moral is use them please or lose them.

Phil


----------



## catman

*worthing C/C bans*

Hi phil
Have used Worthing c/c site 5/6 years with my 36 footer no prob. buddy has a 38Ft plus o/n guy has 32Ft the road have not got smaller the pitches have not got smaller but we are BANNED :?: :?: 
Will give your site a look
catman


----------



## billym

And now I hear a rumour that the Worthing site is likely to close due to 

losing too much money. Something to do with the council who own the land.

Bad management I guess.

There were 11 RVs on the site we are on this weekend many staying 28 days

That is money Worthing could have done with.


----------



## 100362

OK I'll admit I'm a newbie and I haven't read every post in this thread  I don't yet own a motorhome but I'm giving it some serious thought. Now, to my question, What is an RV? Is it a motorhome or a BIG motorhome or something else? I was looking for maybe something like a Mclouis with a Fiat 2 litre engine. Is this an RV? Or is it simply a motorhome?
I don't want to buy something and find out I'm banned from some sites as soon as I buy it 
Jim


----------



## 100127

An RV is a recreational Vehicle, and on 99.99% of Caravan Club sites you would have no problem getting on with your Motorhome. I question the logic in refusing "RV's" on some sites as The Club are advertising Motorhome insurance cover. Sounds like shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## 100362

sysinfo said:


> An RV is a recreational Vehicle, and on 99.99% of Caravan Club sites you would have no problem getting on with your Motorhome. I question the logic in refusing "RV's" on some sites as The Club are advertising Motorhome insurance cover. Sounds like shooting yourself in the foot.


 I thought I had found the answer to my question by reading the posts, but I'm confused now. Is for example, a McLouis laggan a motorhome or an RV, or is it both 
As to the ban on RVs I have no comment as I don't own one. Mind you, if I get one, I'll have plenty to say


----------



## 107088

Okay,

An RV is a recreational vehicle. Normally these are American, and although come in the same flavours as European vehicles, they tend to be bigger. 

Considerably bigger in some cases.

I spose, ( ready to be burned at the stake for being incorrect,) your average european starts somewhere round the Transit sized panel van conversion, then progresses lengthwise to about 28 feet, generally as a max for a big'un.

In the USA, the average Rv, starts at about 23 foot for one of their van conversions, and can in, in the US go upwards of 44 feet or so. 

In the Uk, at least, the longest legal Rv is 39'6", or say 40 foot for convinience, generally, the A class Rv's dont get imported much under 30 foot, and theres a fair few which are over 36 foot, ranging up to the maximum.

Just to add to your confusion, the McLouis is both an RV and a motorhome, as you would tend to say its a vehicle made for recreational use. However, as for other things, an RV is considered to be a Yank, and a motorhome is a European. Bit like a ball point pen and a biro.


----------



## catman

*Worthing C/C site*

Hi Billym
It is to close.
We think they have brought a site just outside Littlehamton.
We would get in, getting out at the moment no (unless you use the ent gate) THAT WOULD BE AGAINST THE C/C RULES :?: :?: 
catman


----------



## framptoncottrell

*Re: Worthing C/C site*



catman said:


> Hi Billym
> It is to close.
> We think they have brought a site just outside Littlehamton.
> We would get in, getting out at the moment no (unless you use the ent gate) THAT WOULD BE AGAINST THE C/C RULES :?: :?:
> catman


We stayed at Worthing CC site last weekend and the warden said that the CC had bought a new site at Littlehampton. The driveways around the Worthing site are narrower than I have found at CC sites elsewhere though I'm surprised that Catman felt he couldn't get out of the normal exit barrier even with a Winnebago - there is certainly a right-angled turn from the barrier to the site exit, but lots of room for the manoeuvre. The main problem for a large motorhome would be turning into the lane outside the site. Local residents park along one side of the lane and turning into and out of the entrance could be tricky in anything much longer than about 25', I guess.
When we arrived all the hardstandings were taken (by tuggers) so we had a grass pitch. No problem with the 18' Murvi.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## bognormike

anybody know where the one is at Littlehampton that they are supposed to have bought? Greenfield site, or an existing commercial one?

http://www.whiterosetouringpark.co.uk - they can't accept larger touring caravans & motorhomes, so unlikely to be that :roll: . Right next to the council tip & busy main road from Arundel.

http://www.camping-caravaning.co.uk/index.php - big open site in residential area - near body shop HQ


----------



## catman

*Worthing C/C*

Hi bognormike
Have been told it is the Whiterose touring park :?: 
In ref. to my early post 456603 I was talking about whiterose stayed there
a few years ago with a 32ft. rv
catman


----------



## bognormike

Thanks Catman - seems a strange choice. It's not the best situation, right next to noisy road, and queues past the entrance when the level crossing is down. Mind you, good pub / restaurant at Lyminster, going out of town (if only I could remember the name..., Six bells?) :roll: A long walk to the beach at Littlehampton past the grottiest residential area in town :roll: . 
Did you notice that I don't like LA (Little'Ampton) very much?  :wink:


----------



## bognormike

and note the change of title - seems more appropriate, considering the way it's going :roll: 8)


----------



## teemyob

*Tags*



ScotJimland said:


> olley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jim they are only saying they can't take bookings for RV's as they are unable to allocate a pitch at the time of booking. You can just turn up and take pot luck.
> 
> This is how the CC works you can't book a pitch only the site. How pi**ed are you going to be if you turn up and all they have is grass which they can't let you go on?
> 
> Olley
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Olley
> 
> I understand your point and the CC booking policy and if it is a problem why not allow people who require a hardstanding to book it ?
> 
> For Example, Bognor CC site which I have used many times has a lot of grassy pitches but hasn't this policy.
> 
> And why 5th wheelers.. most are no bigger than many tag axel caravans..
> sorry , but I think it smacks of discrimination ..
Click to expand...

Agree with you there and that some RV's are smaller than some tag axle motorhomes and caravans.

30 foot RV

Plenty under 30 foot, example

Examples

Another reason not to join.

Trev.


----------



## catman

*Worthing C/C SITE*

What a welcome change the wardens at Bognor Regis c/c site could not be more helpfull, the site looks to be a 1/3 the size of worthing roads quite tight entrance and holding area small compared to worthing.BUT they welcome rv's if its possible they will get you in.
I gather [Bognormike] you do'not like LA [what the summer resort of sussex]
catman


----------

